
Show HN: Phoenix 2.2 – a macOS window and app manager scriptable with JavaScript - khirviko
https://github.com/kasper/phoenix
======
peternicky
Nice work however it seems to be difficult to configure. I spent over an hour
this afternoon trying to setup the application with no luck.

tried using example configs from your wiki but none worked. I'd suggest
providing a basic default file rather than linking to users' examples.

~~~
khirviko
Hi! Fair point, unfortunately the new release has some API changes and most of
the examples in the Wiki haven’t caught up yet.

I have been thinking of providing a template, but then again people have very
different ideas on what they want, so it’s hard to know what the default
configuration should be.

------
khirviko
@lrusnac Both have similar goals. I would say the main difference is that
Phoenix focuses to be lightweight, is more versatile and has a broader
JavaScript API. You can also easily use CoffeeScript as the language for your
configuration.

------
luckman212
Hammerspoon is another one worth mentioning, uses Lua:

[https://github.com/Hammerspoon/hammerspoon](https://github.com/Hammerspoon/hammerspoon)

~~~
khirviko
Definitely, everyone has their favourites! Obviously it’s a preference whether
you like Lua or not. :)

------
lrusnac
what is the difference with slate [1]?

[1] [https://github.com/mattr-/slate](https://github.com/mattr-/slate)

